# Construção de Perfil Longitudinal de um Rio



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Boas,
alguém aqui tem experiência em construir perfis longitudinais? Estou com algumas duvidas relativamente a determinado perfil.

Abraço


----------

